# Help! Fireplaces & Discipline Designator



## Chee (Jul 31, 2021)

I'm a home design novice and I'm trying to create a layer in AutoCAD for a fireplace but don't know how to name the layer. *It is a fireplace insert encased in wood framing.*

What discipline designator does it fall under?
Is it equipment(Q); Architectural(A); Interior(I); Structural(S)?

What color should the line be?
A complete layer name would help including major and minor
Thanks, please help I'm confused.


----------



## Pounder (Nov 28, 2020)

I'd call it the "fireplace layer". Discipline Designator would be "the fireplace guy". I'd make the line puce, but I'm a little special.
Now some real advice from a cranky old contractor. Rather than worrying about minutia that no one gives a rats a$$ about, make sure you have the specs, clearances, and any special requirements figured out so I don't have to stop the job and go searching for information that should have been provided before I ever set foot on the site.
Yes, you've touched a nerve. I just went through this and wasted 3 days on a 6 hour job because the designer missed a detail.


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

Gonna make us all google “puce”? Alright.


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

Gross.


----------



## Ed Corrigan (Jul 18, 2019)

If your puke is reddish purple, you got problems


----------

